# Elk Reconditioning Price?



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Any idea what is a fair price to pay to recondition a 13 year old elk mount? 

There is nothing wrong with it, no cracks, etc... just a little dusty and the antlers are kind of sticky (kind of like there is a film over them of built up dust, etc.).


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Really if it is just cleaning, you can do it yourself. Take the vacuum hose with a brush attachment and clean the dust off. Get some Scotts Liquid Gold, put some on a clean cloth and wipe the antlers down.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Brian Jones said:


> Really if it is just cleaning, you can do it yourself. Take the vacuum hose with a brush attachment and clean the dust off. Get some Scotts Liquid Gold, put some on a clean cloth and wipe the antlers down.


 
Thank you...I may have to try it. That would be a heck of a lot easier, since it's not exactly the easiest thing on earth to move.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

My preference is Cedar scented Pledge on an old wool hunting sock, but only because I like the smell better.

If it's really dirty, start off using paper towels then switch to wool a sock. Remember to go with the direction of the hair patterns and to avoid painted areas like the eyering, nose and inner ears.

Mitch


----------

